# Nhận thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp tại HCM



## truc096hailongvan (25/12/20)

Liệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn?

Lý do nào bạn lựa chọn siêu phẩm _máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_ cho không gian sản xuất, hội trường, kho chứa hàng hay những khu vực rộng lớn như thế? Đó có phải là do sự tâng bốc từ những bài quảng cáo, hay lời tư vấn ngon ngọt của nhân viên bán hàng? Và liệu bạn đã quyết định đúng đắn về việc sẽ đầu tư hẳn hoi một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp ấy chứ?

Xem thêm:
1._ Đại lý thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất tại Hồ Chí Minh_
2. _Giá máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin giá sỉ, uy tín_
3. _Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin chính hãng giá rẻ nhất_






_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Packaged được Công ty Hải Long Vân thi công cho nhà xưởng_

MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được dùng cho những không gian nào?
_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_ thật ra chính là dòng sản phẩm Packaged – những dòng máy lạnh lớn với công suất mạnh mẽ từ 5.0hp – 24hp (tùy thương hiệu), chuyên lắp đặt cho những không gian như:

Nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, xí nghiệp, công ty sản xuất…
Hội trường, rạp chiếu phim, nhà hát, trung tâm thương mại,…
Nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, biệt thự liền kề,…
Nhìn chung, những không gian này đều có một đặc điểm, đó là sự rộng lớn, với nhiều ngõ ngách, nhiều máy móc, nhân công và thường hoạt động trong một thời gian dài, có khi hơn 12 tiếng/ngày, đôi khi còn phải đáp ứng được sự hòa hợp trong thiết kế nội thất sang trọng …
=> Do vậy mà những không gian ấy rất cần một hệ thống máy lạnh đủ công suất, đủ sự bền bỉ, và đặc biệt là làn gió phải thật mát nhưng đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng.






_Máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp Trane được lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng thực tế_

Lý do vì sao máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp lại được lựa chọn?

_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió_ là một hệ thống làm mát gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, vì vậy mà hơi hướng làm mát của nó cũng sẽ dịu nhẹ hơn rất nhiều so với dòng trực tiếp.
Không quy định về một hình thù mặt nạ thổi gió cố định nào, sản phẩm này khuyến khích người dùng tự sáng tạo hình dáng theo ý muốn. Vì vậy, hiệu quả về mặt thẩm mỹ là tuyệt đối.
Đặc biệt nhất là độ bền của sản phẩm mang lại có thể nói là hơn hẳn những dòng khác, ít xảy ra hư hỏng, do vậy mà rất thích hợp lắp đặt cho những công trình lớn cần độ chính xác cao.





THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?

***_*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane.*_
Là sảm phẩm đến từ thương hiệu có tuổi đời “thọ” nhất trong ngành điện lạnh, các sản phẩm của Trane thực sự đã đạt đến một đỉnh cao mà các hãng khác khó lòng bì kịp, các công trình lớn như sảnh chờ sân bay, trung tâm thương mại,… đều có sự góp mặt của hệ thống máy lạnh này.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp Trane được Hải Long Vân thi công cho nhà xưởng_

Công nghệ: Hoa Kỳ.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Công suất hoạt động: 8.0hp – 24hp.
Giá tham khảo: Liên hệ 0901 329 411 (Ms My để biết thêm chi tiết).
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R407C – một loại gas mới chỉ có ở Trane, cam kết không gây ra bất kì tổn hại nào đến môi trường khi sử dụng.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Là dòng máy lạnh được ra đời dưới sự tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của Hoa Kỳ, không có sự hỏng hóc hay báo lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng, hãy cứ nhìn vào thành quả 2 sân bay Nội Bài và Tân Sơn Nhất thì sẽ biết nhé.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY
*** Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.

Daikin là một hãng máy lạnh đã quá nổi tiếng trong giới điện lạnh, có thể nói, không ai nhắc đến hệ thống máy lạnh, mà lại phớt lờ được siêu phẩm Daikin này. Chính vì điều đó, việc có mặt của máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin trong đây là không nằm ngoài dự đoán.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp Daikin_

Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Công suất hoạt động: 5.5hp – 20hp.
Giá tham khảo: 47.000.000đ – 132.000.000đ.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Là sản phẩm bán chạy nhất của hãng nói riêng và thị trường điện lạnh nói chung, sản phẩm có độ bền ổn định, giá thành cũng vừa phải, phù hợp với nhiều người.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY
***Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.

Công nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Công suất hoạt động: 10hp – 32hp.
Giá tham khảo: 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Tính chất tham nổi bật: Là sản phẩm của Việt Nam, cho nên, giá thành của máy lạnh âm trần Reetech sẽ có giá thành rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với 2 thương hiệu trên, tuy nhiên, chất lượng của sản phẩm chưa bao giờ làm người dùng thất vọng đâu đấy.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY













_Hình ảnh kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp cho xưởng sản xuất_

LỜI KẾT.

Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã đi tìm hiểu về vấn đề liệu _máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_ sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn rồi, hy vọng bài viết này là đủ để bạn có thể tự tin mà lựa chọn dòng siêu phẩm này cho không gian sản xuất hay kinh doanh của mình nhé!
Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để chúng tôi có thể kịp thời hỗ trợ và đưa ra những lời khuyên tốt nhất dành cho bạn nhé!
Ngoài siêu phẩm _máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_, Hải Long Vân chúng tôi còn tự tin là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh nổi tiếng và phân phối các dòng máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi với giá rẻ mà chất lượng lại vô cùng đảm bảo đấy. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!

Nguồn bài viết tham khảo: _https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/lieu-may-lanh-giau-tran-noi-ong-gio-cong-nghiep-se-la-lua-chon-dung-dan.html_


----------

